# Professional Excel Development 2nd Edition



## Richard Schollar (Mar 27, 2009)

I hadn't heard of this before, but it looks like it will be released in May 2009.  I am literally drooling in anticipation:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Professiona...=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1238188277&sr=1-8


----------



## Greg Truby (Mar 28, 2009)

*WHAT!?  May 18th?!  UNACCEPTABLE!  I WANT IT! AND I WANT IT NOW!!!*


----------



## Smitty (Mar 28, 2009)

Greg Truby said:


> *WHAT!? May 18th?! UNACCEPTABLE! I WANT IT! AND I WANT IT NOW!!!*


 
Quit yer whingin' and wait for your tax return.


----------



## Colin Legg (Mar 28, 2009)

I love the way when you open up that link, it says that that book is frequently bought with Excel VBA Programming For Dummies (that's what it tells me, anyway). errrr.... some people clearly don't do their research. 

So I guess that means customers are buying the Programming for Dummies and preordering the PED v2 at the same time. At least they have a couple of months to get up to speed! 



I'll be very interested to hear your reviews on it when you have your copies.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Mar 28, 2009)

Colin_L said:


> I love the way when you open up that link, it says that that book is frequently bought with Excel VBA Programming For Dummies (that's what it tells me, anyway). errrr.... some people clearly don't do their research.
> 
> So I guess that means customers are buying the Programming for Dummies and preordering the PED v2 at the same time. At least they have a couple of months to get up to speed!



Rory made exactly the same point 

I guess the buyers are all "the glass is half full" optimists! 

I wonder how much ribbon UI will be in the book (I still haven't touched anything to do with ribbon programming, and until work installs anything with the ribbon there's just no need).  Also looking forward to their analysis of .NET programming with Excel.


----------



## Colin Legg (Mar 28, 2009)

RichardSchollar said:


> Rory made exactly the same point.
> 
> I wonder how much ribbon UI will be in the book (I still haven't touched anything to do with ribbon programming, and until work installs anything with the ribbon there's just no need). Also looking forward to their analysis of .NET programming with Excel.


He did!? Well, you know what they say about great minds. 

I confess I've hardly touched the ribbon either. Simple fact is that I use Excel 07 at home, but at work we use 02 and 03 and I can't see an upgrade coming anytime soon. In fact, I'd be willing to bet money that the next version of Excel will be released before a work upgrade. Until my hand is forced and using 07 becomes more than a "hobby", I can't see myself getting involved in something as scary as a ribbon.


----------



## xld (Mar 28, 2009)

Colin_L said:


> I love the way when you open up that link, it says that that book is frequently bought with Excel VBA Programming For Dummies (that's what it tells me, anyway). errrr.... some people clearly don't do their research.
> 
> So I guess that means customers are buying the Programming for Dummies and preordering the PED v2 at the same time. At least they have a couple of months to get up to speed!



It is funny that you should mention that, but I was with a client this week who had done just that, their two VBA books were PED and Dummies. Needless to say, they didn't understand PED.


----------



## xld (Mar 28, 2009)

RichardSchollar said:


> I wonder how much ribbon UI will be in the book (I still haven't touched anything to do with ribbon programming, and until work installs anything with the ribbon there's just no need).  Also looking forward to their analysis of .NET programming with Excel.



The ribbon isn't that scary, just hard work <g>. Ken has a pretty comprehensive, if rather dry, book on it.

If you want that, you should take a look at Ty Anderson's Apress book Professional Office 2007 Development With VSTO,


----------



## SydneyGeek (Mar 29, 2009)

xld said:


> The ribbon isn't that scary, just hard work <g>. Ken has a pretty comprehensive, if rather dry, book on it.
> 
> If you want that, you should take a look at Ty Anderson's Apress book Professional Office 2007 Development With VSTO,



An Access MVP recommended The IDBE Ribbon Creator, available as shareware. It looks like it takes a lot of the XML drudgery out of building ribbons.

Denis

</g>


----------



## Greg Truby (Mar 29, 2009)

RichardSchollar said:


> ...I still haven't touched anything to do with ribbon programming, and until work installs anything with the ribbon there's just no need. Also looking forward to their analysis of .NET programming with Excel.


 


Colin_L said:


> I confess I've hardly touched the ribbon either. Simple fact is that I use Excel 07 at home, but at work we use 02 and 03 and I can't see an upgrade coming anytime soon. In fact, I'd be willing to bet money that the next version of Excel will be released before a work upgrade. Until my hand is forced and using 07 becomes more than a "hobby", I can't see myself getting involved in something as scary as a ribbon.


 
Yup, pretty much the same for me. I've tinkered a bit at home and created one add-in that I now use at work that added a button on the ribbon. But until there's a gun to my head, getting adept at customizing the ribbon is just not going to get enough traction to work its way up my priority list. And I don't see my employer upgrading any time soon. Indeed, it would not surprise in the least if they skip Office 12 completely and eventually just move to Office 14 in a couple of years. Likewise, we're still on XP. I expect Vista will also get jumped over.

PED2, however will most definitely *NOT* get jumped over when it comes to me. I'll be preordering that baby here shortly. Gonna be Christmas in May, baby!


----------



## RoryA (Mar 30, 2009)

Colin_L said:


> He did!? Well, you know what they say about great minds.


 
I did - of course, I also know what they say about fools... 
I would love to see the look on someone's face when they finish the Dummies book thinking they understand all about VBA and open PED...


----------



## Domski (Mar 30, 2009)

rorya said:


> I would love to see the look on someone's face when they finish the Dummies book thinking they understand all about VBA and open PED...


 
That's my order cancelled then!!! 

Dom

PS Who knew Essex was in Ireland, you learn something every day!!!


----------



## Patience (Mar 30, 2009)

Well, at least I understood some of the 'Look inside' introduction, but somehow I fear the 'For Dummies' would be a more suitable purchase...


----------



## RoryA (Mar 30, 2009)

Domski said:


> That's my order cancelled then!!!
> 
> Dom


 
Keep the order and set up a webcam...


----------



## Greg Truby (Mar 30, 2009)

Patience said:


> Well, at least I understood some of the 'Look inside' introduction, but somehow I fear the 'For Dummies' would be a more suitable purchase...


 
Bryony,

PED, is, IMHO, flat out the best book on application development using Excel as the development platform. It is sort of one of those books that is almost a Catch-22. It tells you everything you *wish* you had known from the get-go. However, if you had never committed the design sins it tells you how to avoid, would you really appreciate it? Yes, there are those who are wise enough to go through life never having drunk to excess. But if you've prayed to the porcelain goddess at least once in your life and if you have ever seriously wondered if anyone has ever died of a hangover, then you have a much greater appreciation for moderation.

Likewise, until you've intertwined data with code, or put business logic inside your UI, you don't really understand how bad this can bite you in the ****. But once you've had to go back and re-build an entire project with a good design, you'll really understand what Rob, Stephen and John are talking about. 

You might still consider trying to read it. Any newbie programmer would definitely benefit from reading the design and concept know-how that PED provides. Just don't feel bad if don't quite grasp everything they throw at you. It's hard to imagine a rookie programmer understanding and following all of that advice right out of the chute. I had to read the sections on raising custom events and on using the Implements statement a couple of times before I felt I thoroughly comprehended everything they were showing regarding those concepts.


----------



## Patience (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you Greg, for your advice. I think you have sold a copy. (Do you have shares? ) The more admin and filing I do the more I realise I am a frustrated programmer, and well, I ain't gettin' any younger, so if I don't work on those fledgling skills the more frustrated I will become. 

Hmm. Thanks again. 

Btw, I liked the analogy - one I could really relate to!


----------



## RoryA (Mar 30, 2009)

I think anyone who spends much time creating workbooks should buy the book, even if only for the worksheet design section.


----------



## Greg Truby (May 6, 2009)

Just checked my amazon account...

*Items not yet shipped:*
*




* Delivery estimate: May 23, 2009 <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>

1 of: Professional Excel Development: The Definitive Guide to Developing Applications Using Microsoft Excel, VBA, and .NET (2nd Edition) (Addison-Wesley Mic
Sold by: Amazon.com, LLC
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Back to pacing the floor... *sigh*


----------



## arkusM (May 8, 2009)

Haha, from the link...

"Inside This Book...
*First Sentence*
Microsoft Excel is much, much more than just a spreadsheet"
​Nice, thanks for that Amazon!! 
I am with Bryony on this, might be above my head a bit, gotta see if work will pay for it!!


----------



## RoryA (May 8, 2009)

From the cover of the first version:
"_This is not a book for beginners_. Writing for professional developers and true Excel experts..."
something of an understatement!


----------



## arkusM (May 8, 2009)

rorya said:


> From the cover of the first version:
> "_This is not a book for beginners_. Writing for professional developers and true Excel experts..."
> something of an understatement!


 
I guess it depends on what is meant by beginner... 
by this scale: http://www.xl-logic.com/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=1
I am an advanced user. But still when I come to this board I fell like such a novice! There is some remarkable talent and skill here. But I definitly have been able to stand on the shoulders of giants. (thanks to all those who have helped me)

I still will preorder the book. Never afriad to jump into the deep end with both feet, I've learned to swim well!! And the beauty of my job is nobody dies if I make a mistake!!

Edit: Rory, congrats on the little one, I see you are also posting with a mini-me Avatar!!


----------



## Domski (May 8, 2009)

I always like the bit in the xl-logic definition of an Excel expert:



> Most likely, a disturbed individual who spends too much time thinking about spreadsheets.


 
I'm off to think about beer for an hour or six. Have a good weekend folks.

Dom


----------



## Richard Schollar (May 8, 2009)

I've heard that the new PED may have had very little involvement from most of the original writers - can anyone confirm if that is true?  I tend ot think that it will still be a quality publication with xl-Dennis's involvement, but I'd like to establish how much Bullen et al actually input to it.


----------



## RoryA (May 8, 2009)

Thanks!
The book is definitely worth buying and reading. It's just worth being aware that if you are not a developer, a lot of it probably won't be of any real _use_ to you, even though it will undoubtedly be very interesting! For example, I have never actually needed to define my own interfaces for anything I do for work. (I've done it for fun, but that's a different matter!) As long as you know what to expect from the book, you *won't* be disappointed.


----------



## arkusM (May 8, 2009)

rorya said:


> Thanks!
> The book is definitely worth buying and reading. It's just worth being aware that if you are not a developer, a lot of it probably won't be of any real _use_ to you, even though it will undoubtedly be very interesting! For example, I have never actually needed to define my own interfaces for anything I do for work. (I've done it for fun, but that's a different matter!) As long as you know what to expect from the book, you *won't* be disappointed.


 
Thanks, that is wise advice.


----------



## schielrn (May 8, 2009)

Domski said:


> I'm off to think about beer for an hour or six. Have a good weekend folks.
> 
> Dom


Does that make you a beer expert then?


----------



## schielrn (May 8, 2009)

Based on the One minute test to gauge whether you are an Expert User here:

http://www.advanced-excel.com/excel_tests.html

I am considered an Excel expert since it only took me 39 seconds.


----------



## erik.van.geit (May 8, 2009)

schielrn said:


> Based on the One minute test to gauge whether you are an Expert User here:
> 
> http://www.advanced-excel.com/excel_tests.html
> 
> I am considered an Excel expert since it only took me 39 seconds.


When you know the syntax, you can do it in 10 seconds without helper column.
=SUMPRODUCT(--(MONTH($B$7:$B$81)=MONTH(DATEVALUE(1&"/"&B84&"/"&1))))
(will give #VALUE if some cell is not a date: to avoid the problem you could add ISNUMBER)

kind regards,
Erik


----------



## xld (May 8, 2009)

schielrn said:


> Does that make you a beer expert then?



No it makes him an hour expert.


----------



## xld (May 8, 2009)

RichardSchollar said:


> I've heard that the new PED may have had very little involvement from most of the original writers - can anyone confirm if that is true?  I tend ot think that it will still be a quality publication with xl-Dennis's involvement, but I'd like to establish how much Bullen et al actually input to it.



They did that to the Excel VBA Programmers Reference 2003, but my understanding is that the main boys are still involved, although their bits may not have needed that much change. Dennis was brought in to expand the .Net bits (and apparently, all have been most impressed with Dennis' knowledge AND work ethic), so should be as good as its predecessor. Hopefully we will get some good stuff on Excel Services and Sharepoint as well.


----------



## xld (May 8, 2009)

erik.van.geit said:


> When you know the syntax, you can do it in 10 seconds without helper column.
> =SUMPRODUCT(--(MONTH($B$7:$B$81)=MONTH(DATEVALUE(1&"/"&B84&"/"&1))))



Much simpler to ditch the DATEVALUE stuff

=SUMPRODUCT(--(MONTH($B$7:$B$81)=B84))




erik.van.geit said:


> (will give #VALUE if some cell is not a date: to avoid the problem you could add ISNUMBER)



That won't work, you need to outsort the non-dates with an SUM(IF array formula.


----------



## Greg Truby (May 8, 2009)

Took me maybe 15-20 seconds. Of course I just used a pivot table.

BTW - I still can't seem to figure out that the heck to use a blankety-blanking COUNTIF.


=COUNTIF(B$7:B$81,MONTH(B$7:B$81)=B84)
Didn't work at all.  Me and COUNTIF and SUMIF just don't seem to get along.


----------



## xld (May 8, 2009)

Greg Truby said:


> Took me maybe 15-20 seconds. Of course I just used a pivot table.
> 
> BTW - I still can't seem to figure out that the heck to use a blankety-blanking COUNTIF.
> 
> ...



That is why SUMPRODUCT is so popular.


----------



## QuietRiot (May 9, 2009)

Sweet.. I bought this book on pre-order at barnes & Noble.


----------



## Hongbin (May 10, 2009)

it took me 4mins. 
=SUMPRODUCT((MONTH($B$7:$B$81)=B84)*1)

I usually think with some knowledge of matrix manipulation plus knowing true =1 and false=0, it would solving this type of problems a lot easier. 

Erick, can you please enlighten me what the double minus means in your formula.

Cheers,

Hongbin


----------



## xenou (May 10, 2009)

Question:





> Erick, can you please enlighten me what the double minus means in your formula.


Answer:





> SUMPRODUCT() ignores non-numeric entries. A comparison returns a boolean (TRUE/FALSE) value, which is non-numeric. XL automatically coerces boolean values to numeric values (1/0, respectively) in arithmetic operations (e.g., TRUE + 0 = 1).
> 
> The most efficient way to coerce the value is first to apply the unary minus operator, coercing TRUE/FALSE to -1/0, then applying it again to negate the value, e.g., +1/0.
> 
> The array is then numeric and will be evaluated by SUMPRODUCT().



FROM: http://www.mcgimpsey.com/excel/formulae/doubleneg.html


----------



## xenou (May 10, 2009)

Wow, I must be a excel super guru.  Took me -8 seconds!  Or maybe I have difficulties with copy/paste values?  In reality, I put my -- in the wrong place and burned a minute and a half debugging my formula.  Wish I'd gone with countif after all...which, BTW, is speedily handled by adding a column next to dates to get the month, and then using count if directly on the helper column.  I've never gotten countif to work with much more than primitive conditions (a la Greg's post) either.


----------



## Hongbin (May 10, 2009)

Hi Alexander
many thanks for your answer.
the array formula below seems to be working now.
{=SUM(--(MONTH($B$7:$B$81)=B84))}

******** type=text/javascript> vbmenu_register("postmenu_1932241", true); *********>


----------



## SydneyGeek (May 10, 2009)

Another option:

Starting a new column in row 1 and filling down to 12, you can use

=SUMPRODUCT(--(MONTH($B$7:$B$81)=ROW()))

Took me about 40 secs (I'm a slow typist)
Pivot took about 25...

Denis


----------



## isoke81 (May 12, 2009)

A         B             C
1     45   01/01/2009      E01/03
2     60   04/01/2009      E04/03
3     70   06/02/2009      E02/03
4  A0009        A0009       A0009

For senario A if I were to use sumproduct via the following formula =SUMPRODUCT(--ISNUMBER($A$1:$A$491),$A$1:$A$491) my answer would be 175

For senario B is there any way i can use sumproduct function to calculate the number of months in January that would give me an answer of 2?

I tried to use the following formula =SUMPRODUCT(--ISNUMBER($A$1:$A$491)*(MONTH($A$1:$A$491)=1)) but this gives me a #VALUE instead of 2.

For senario C, how do I go about on the sumproduct using the numerical 4 as an identifier to sum the said column? The answer for the above is 3.

This Many thanks in advance


----------



## isoke81 (May 12, 2009)

I just stated to learn to use sumproduct just today. Senarios are as follows: -

A B C

1 40 01/01/2009 E01/04/2009
2 50 04/01/2009 E21/04/2009
3 60 28/02/2009 E30/04/2009
4 A0009 A0009 A0009
5 0 0 01/01/2009
6 0 0 04/01/2009
7 0 0 28/02/2009


The prefix E denotes emergency cases on 1st April 2009 and so forth

For senario A, using sumproduct =SUMPRODUCT(--ISNUMBER($A$1:$A$4),$A$1:$A$4) i would be getting an answer of 150 ignoring the alphanumerical on row 4

For senario B, i tried to sum the total days in January (which is 2) but i got a #VALUE based on the following formula: =SUMPRODUCT(--ISNUMBER($A$1:$A$4)*(MONTH($A$1:$A$4)=1))

Extending to senario C, I am totally stumped on how to identify E and "04" as the identifier to sumproduct this. The figure I am looking at is 3.


----------



## Greg Truby (May 12, 2009)

isoke,

Welcome to MrExcel.  It looks to me like you have a legitimate Excel question here.  If that's the case, then you probably want to go ahead and ask your question in the main questions forum.  This thread is located in the lounge which is not really focused on problem solving so much as just having fun. [Though, of course, most of us consider solving Excel problems to *be fun*.]  :wink:


----------



## isoke81 (May 12, 2009)

Oh okay. I created a new thread on the above issue under "Sumproduct Question". Thanks!


----------



## xenou (May 13, 2009)

I read the first chapter of PED last night and feel smarter already!  In some aspects, I'm a textbook example of the stages of development - start out using macros, learn a little code, develop some awkward applications that don't scale very well and are hard to maintain - then... ?? I've got one behemoth that frankly works flawlessly and in some ways rather cleverly - but is completely inappropriate for anyone else to use.  Although it was only intended to be an intermediate patch (now, two years later still patching it - and worried about what might happen if I weren't here to keep it going).  I think I'd have an instant consulting business if I left my job today.  I'll look forward to another juicy chapter tonight!


----------



## QuietRiot (May 14, 2009)

Alexander Barnes said:


> I read the first chapter of PED last night and feel smarter already!  In some aspects, I'm a textbook example of the stages of development - start out using macros, learn a little code, develop some awkward applications that don't scale very well and are hard to maintain - then... ?? I've got one behemoth that frankly works flawlessly and in some ways rather cleverly - but is completely inappropriate for anyone else to use.  Although it was only intended to be an intermediate patch (now, two years later still patching it - and worried about what might happen if I weren't here to keep it going).  I think I'd have an instant consulting business if I left my job today.  I'll look forward to another juicy chapter tonight!



Does this mean it's already out? I got an email from Barnes & Noble saying that they have packed my order and even got a UPS tracking. So I'm thinking I will have it Monday/Tuesday but I didn't think the book was released yet.


----------



## xenou (May 14, 2009)

Ah, oops, no ... its not the new one ... I ordered a used copy of the current version but at least the price was right


----------



## Greg Truby (May 15, 2009)

*¡¡Well zippety doo dah day!! *This bit o' cheer was in my inbox when I got home tonight.


Greetings from Amazon.com.
<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
We thought you'd like to know that we shipped your items, and that this completes your order... 
<o></o>
The following items have been shipped to you by Amazon.com: 
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Qty Item Price Shipped Subtotal
<o></o>
---------------------------------------------------------------------
<o></o>
Amazon.com items (Sold by Amazon.com, LLC):
<o></o>
*1 Professional Excel Develop... $37.79 1 $37.79*
<o></o>
Shipped via UPS
<o></o>
...
(estimated delivery date: May 18,2009).

Pretty safe bet this is the first time I've been looking forward to a Monday in a good while.


----------



## QuietRiot (May 16, 2009)

Greg Truby said:


> *¡¡Well zippety doo dah day!! *This bit o' cheer was in my inbox when I got home tonight.
> 
> 
> Greetings from Amazon.com.
> ...



I get mine on Tuesday the 19th. Amazon is cheap though only 37.79 eh? You paid basically the same has me and I used a Barnes & Noble gift card of 25.00. They are selling it for 59.99


----------



## Greg Truby (May 18, 2009)

QuietRiot said:


> I get mine on Tuesday the 19th. Amazon is cheap though only 37.79 eh? You paid basically the same has me and I used a Barnes & Noble gift card of 25.00. They are selling it for 59.99


 
Oh, bummer about B & N charging full list.  I'm gettin' excited.  

Package Progress  
Location  Date  Local Time  Description  
KANSAS CITY, KS,  US  05/18/2009  7:57 A.M.  OUT FOR DELIVERY  
..................... 05/18/2009  4:18 A.M.  ARRIVAL SCAN  
LENEXA,KS,  US  05/18/2009  3:44 A.M.  DEPARTURE SCAN  
LENEXA,KS,  US  05/16/2009  4:10 A.M.  ARRIVAL SCAN  
TULSA,OK,  US  05/15/2009..9:28 P.M.  DEPARTURE SCAN  
........................... 05/15/2009  8:17 P.M.  ORIGIN SCAN  
US  05/15/2009  6:32 P.M.  BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED  

Alas, Monday nights are chock full o' stuff with the kids (piano lessons, then soccer, then Boy Scouts) so I won't be able to really dig in until about 9:00 tonight.  Feel like a kid waiting for Christmas morning!


----------



## texasalynn (May 18, 2009)

oh shucks - I don't get mine until Thursday.


----------



## Greg Truby (May 19, 2009)

The UPS guy made it just as we were ready to leave for piano lessons. The new tome dresses out right at 1,100 pages, so it's up by about 200 pages. 

I only had time to skim the .NET chapter last night. It's always fun to feel like a complete ignoramus. I have *got* to make time to start tinkering with this .NET stuff...


----------



## RoryA (May 19, 2009)

Don't spoil the ending - some of us have to wait until June for our copies...


----------



## xld (May 19, 2009)

rorya said:


> Don't spoil the ending - some of us have to wait until June for our copies...



Why?


----------



## RoryA (May 19, 2009)

Because that's what Amazon tells me!


----------



## xld (May 19, 2009)

I have just looked and one of the partner sellers is in the UK, suggest they have it in stock, and it will tak3 3-4 days, all for £31.39 +£2.75 delivery.


----------



## RoryA (May 19, 2009)

Thank you, but I'm not really in a mad rush for it - I'm still trying to get my head round Dreamweaver CS3 (and Photoshop) so that one day my website will be up and running!


----------



## cornflakegirl (May 19, 2009)

Dreamweaver and Photoshop... you're setting up a website to launch your daughter's modelling career?


----------



## RoryA (May 19, 2009)

Well, I'm certainly not doing it for *my* modelling career!!


----------



## Richard Schollar (May 19, 2009)

rorya said:


> Well, I'm certainly not doing it for *my* modelling career!!


 
Thank the Lord for that!


----------



## RoryA (May 19, 2009)

RichardSchollar said:


> Thank the Lord for that!


 
You would be amazed (and disturbed) by what you can achieve with Photoshop though...


----------



## Colin Legg (May 19, 2009)

rorya said:


> You would be amazed (and disturbed) by what you can achieve with Photoshop though...


 
Didn't we make a promise to Richard that we'd stop talking about his avatar at Ozgrid?


----------



## RoryA (May 19, 2009)

That's not Photoshop, that's Yoga...


----------



## Richard Schollar (May 19, 2009)

Make that two certain _others_ that I'm tempted to apply a 7 day ban to...


----------



## QuietRiot (May 19, 2009)

I got mine today and **** is this book thick. I don't think I could even carry it on the subway.


----------



## dk (May 19, 2009)

Hi

To those who have this new edition as well as the previous edition, is it worth forking out for the second edition?  I just had a look at the contents list and it looks like only chapters 24-26 are new (VB.Net and VSTO development).  Is there any other new stuff?

I loved the first book but not sure I want to pay $70AUD for 3 chapters....

Any comments?

Cheers
DK


----------



## xld (May 20, 2009)

dk said:


> Hi
> 
> To those who have this new edition as well as the previous edition, is it worth forking out for the second edition?  I just had a look at the contents list and it looks like only chapters 24-26 are new (VB.Net and VSTO development).  Is there any other new stuff?
> 
> ...



It depends whether .Net is in your purview. The first is not good enough on that, my understanding is that the 2nd edition covers it quite comprehensively, although I wouldn't be surprised if it also assumes a level of understanding as does the rest of the book.


----------



## Colin Legg (May 20, 2009)

dk said:


> Hi
> 
> To those who have this new edition as well as the previous edition, is it worth forking out for the second edition? I just had a look at the contents list and it looks like only chapters 24-26 are new (VB.Net and VSTO development). Is there any other new stuff?
> 
> ...


 
I'm in the same boat as you, dk. The .Net chapters are very welcome, but I would hope that there have been more alterations than that - surely the relevant sections have been updated for all the changes that came with Excel 2007 and Vista?!


----------



## dk (May 20, 2009)

Colin_L said:


> I'm in the same boat as you, dk. The .Net chapters are very welcome, but I would hope that there have been more alterations than that - surely the relevant sections have been updated for all the changes that came with Excel 2007 and Vista?!



I hope you're right.  I had another look and also noticed that there was a chapter on the ribbon so maybe there is more than just VB.net to the new book.  I'm hoping that Greg or Richard will soon finish and be able to give us a critical review of 1st vs 2nd editions.  Apparently the book is 1200 pages long so it should only take those blokes a couple of days to get through it


----------



## xld (May 20, 2009)

Colin_L said:


> I'm in the same boat as you, dk. The .Net chapters are very welcome, but I would hope that there have been more alterations than that - surely the relevant sections have been updated for all the changes that came with Excel 2007 and Vista?!



I cannot argue with that. I will not be buying the book, I bought the 1st edition (the only Excel book I have actually forked out my own money for), and cannot see the .Net sections giving me enough to warrant spending 30 quid.

As for the Ribbon, I would have thought Ron's site and/or Ken Puls' book would give you all you need.


----------



## sous2817 (May 20, 2009)

dk said:


> Hi
> 
> To those who have this new edition as well as the previous edition, is it worth forking out for the second edition?  I just had a look at the contents list and it looks like only chapters 24-26 are new (VB.Net and VSTO development).  Is there any other new stuff?
> 
> ...



The authors address your concern in the forward.  They say that if you don't do the bulk of your development outside of Excel 2007, then you're okay staying with the 1st edition.  While there is some new information, updates, corrections, etc in edition 2 the bulk of the new information revolves around Excel 2007.

I'm 4 chapters in and feel my sig now accurately describes where I'm at in terms of Excel development.  Glad I spent the money though...


----------



## Stormseed (May 21, 2009)

> I'm still trying to get my head round Dreamweaver CS3 (and Photoshop)


 
Would you want these 2 softwares, fully functional with latest version for free (no Retail Cost) ?


----------



## RoryA (May 21, 2009)

Do you mean CS4? If so, what's the catch? (it's not exactly a cheap package!!)


----------



## Stormseed (May 21, 2009)

Are you going to use these on a personal computer or on a network of many computers ?


----------



## RoryA (May 21, 2009)

It would be home use - only 1 machine.


----------



## Stormseed (May 21, 2009)

I will PM you in a while...busy bit rite now....boss is on prowl !


----------



## RoryA (May 21, 2009)

OK.


----------



## RoryA (May 21, 2009)

PS I'm assuming this is a _legitimate_ offer we are talking about...


----------



## Stormseed (May 21, 2009)

rorya said:


> PS I'm assuming this is a _legitimate_ offer we are talking about...


 
I am sorry, Rory. 

What I was offering you is not completely legitimate and hence I would refrain from posting the same here or sending the PM to you about it. My apologies are extended for wasting yours and everyone's time


----------



## RoryA (May 21, 2009)

No harm done!


----------

